# Toro 521 how to make both wheels turn



## Qster (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, I came across this forum while trying to repair my dad’s old toro 521, I think from the 90s. I changed the auger belt, and now it will throw snow. Changed the oil, too, and it starts easily now. But in the 14 inch storm from yesterday, I noticed only the right side wheel engages when I hold the engage lever, and it was kind of challenging getting through the snow.

Is there any way to get both wheels to engage?

Thanks!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

if I recall . . . there is a solid axle on those machines and each wheel turns via a 'clip pin' that goes through the wheel hub and the axle. Maybe check each wheel to see if the pin is missing on the one that doesn't turn.


----------

